# Critique my coming 4 year old!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's best if you try some better photos. Clean up his feet so we can see them better, since one of your concerns was his fetlocks. 



He seems a bit goose rumped. But, again photos that are at a level angle , so we aren't looking downward at him, but straight , horizontal.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Starved as a yearling and shown in halter as a yearling? Better pictures will help, but those front legs look "off" somehow. Like they are too short for his body compared to the hind legs and length of his body. But he does look sweet!


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

Boo Walker said:


> Starved as a yearling and shown in halter as a yearling? Better pictures will help, but those front legs look "off" somehow. Like they are too short for his body compared to the hind legs and length of his body. But he does look sweet!


Yep. He was severely malnourished and terrified of whips. The story behind him is a little scrambled. 
I think it went like this: 
Lived with his breeder as a yearling. Shown a few times in halter classes and placed one or two times. 
Sold to a buyer, who auctioned him off. 
Around two he ended up in a kill pen.
About a year ago, he was pulled out of the kill pen from someone who recognized him. 
I believe this is when he was malnourished when he had been sold and sent to a kill pen. Also believe that’s where his fear of whips came from. He used to bolt at the sight of them. 
He was with the woman who rescued him for 8 months, then went to who I purchased him for 3 months. He’s still growing according to her. He looks super downhill at the moment and his fetlocks are a little wonky. His HQ Reaches 15hh, and his withers are at 14.2hh (I believe.) I’m just hoping he evens out and he wasn’t stunted.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Many horses who end up level are butt high at his age. My mare was still butt high when she was five, but at eight she is level. I wouldn't worry about that part.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks like his heels are run under, but it could be the mud causing that illusion. His hind leg is SO straight... 

Adorable guy, though!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Please see the 'sticky' post in this sub forum for what's needed for confo critique pics. He looks far younger than rising 4yo to me, but the previous management/feeding may be behind that. He looks 'goose rumped' and his hind legs seem extremely straight. Could be due to growth stage, being so rump high, but I'd be inclined to get a chiro vet to check him out - if there are any imbalances they can fix, it's far easier/more likely on a still growing horse.

Yes, he is 'over at the knee & standing 'camped under' in front. Part of this may be due to his body balance, being so rump high ATM. But I'd bet his feet are weak, and being uncomfortable to load his heels &/or having long or high heels will also cause this stance. Can't tell a thing about his feet as can only see mud tho.

And the phone pic with him in a hat, is that when he was a baby, or...? He looks tiny there!


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

loosie said:


> Please see the 'sticky' post in this sub forum for what's needed for confo critique pics. He looks far younger than rising 4yo to me, but the previous management/feeding may be behind that. He looks 'goose rumped' and his hind legs seem extremely straight. Could be due to growth stage, being so rump high, but I'd be inclined to get a chiro vet to check him out - if there are any imbalances they can fix, it's far easier/more likely on a still growing horse.
> 
> Yes, he is 'over at the knee & standing 'camped under' in front. Part of this may be due to his body balance, being so rump high ATM. But I'd bet his feet are weak, and being uncomfortable to load his heels &/or having long or high heels will also cause this stance. Can't tell a thing about his feet as can only see mud tho.
> 
> And the phone pic with him in a hat, is that when he was a baby, or...? He looks tiny there!


Will do! I’ll take much better photos either tomorrow or Thursday. 
His papers state that he was born March 17th, 2015. He does still look like a baby. 🙂 
The mud did make the photo look odd. It is all washed off now. He was in a field with nothing but black clay and it was, least to say, awful. It made his feet look terrible in those photos. 
The photo with him in the hat was taken only at Christmas of 2018, so maybe 2 months ago. I can tell he’s grown. 
I can definitely see the goose rump thing going on- Once he’s examined by the vet, I’ll start his work more to build his topline and muscle more.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, he has REALLY grown since Christmas! I can’t wait to see what he looks like shed off for summer!


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

Here are some updated photos I took today. He was a bit jittery so it was a little tough. Photo of left side plus front view and feet pics. Level with feet pretty much. Did my best for a level photo!


----------

